

Phalcon PHP - A high-performance PHP framework implemented as a C extension - elkin
http://phalconphp.com

======
elkin
Here's a cached copy of a website that benchmarks all the popular PHP
frameworks. Phalcon PHP blows the competition away. (The website must be down
or something.)

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e0uj7yP...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e0uj7yPpEZcJ:systemsarchitect.net/performance-
benchmark-of-popular-php-
frameworks/+php+framework+seped&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=safari)

~~~
Terretta
More about YAF from a kohana framework forum thread:

\- - -

The author Laurence is a member of PHP development team.

The manual is in

[http://yaf.laruence.com/manual/index.html](http://yaf.laruence.com/manual/index.html),

the workflow of the framework is in

[http://yaf.laruence.com/manual/yaf.sequence.html](http://yaf.laruence.com/manual/yaf.sequence.html)

the benchmark is in

[http://yaf.laruence.com/manual/yaf.bench.html#N20171](http://yaf.laruence.com/manual/yaf.bench.html#N20171)
(yes, it's very fast).

The problem is the manual is written in Chinese, because Laurence is a Chinese
programmer who worked in Yahoo and Baidu(the second biggest Search engine
around the world).

\- - -

And this from Laruence, YAF vs Phalcon:

[http://www.laruence.com/2012/09/16/2791.html](http://www.laruence.com/2012/09/16/2791.html)

------
bhauer
I am spamming this in every other framework thread today, so I might as well
add it here. Here's our single-query test filtered to show PHP only.

[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r6&hw=i7...](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r6&hw=i7&test=db&l=sg)

Phalcon does quite well with a 50.5% overhead rating.

~~~
Terretta
Saw YAF there too, also written as a PHP extension:

[http://www.yafdev.com/](http://www.yafdev.com/)

At 40% overhead ratio, between phalcon at 50% and phalcon at 20%.

------
tangue
The downside of these C frameworks is that you'll have to use gdb to debug
code. Not sure if it's a wise move. If performance matters (and you're stuck
with a php codebase) HipHop is more practical imho.

------
shire
Wow this looks really cool.

